# Tombstone Spook Trail 2013



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought I would share a daylight walk through of our 2013 haunt. We battled weather all year, and the weekend of the haunt was no different. We were not 100% setup when this video was shot, and none of the props were on but it will give you an idea of it. Hopefully this year we can get a full night time walk through. Sorry for the length of the video as well, but it does take some time to get from beginning to end. Everything is run by our awesome group of volunteers, and though we do charge an admission we re-invest 50% into materials to make it better year after year and the other half we donate to a local family in need.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm envious of your having those cow skulls


This is a wonderfully detailed haunt and I'm seeing a ton of places where actors can lurk in anticipation of scaring the guests.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Roxy! Yes, those cow skulls really set the western theme. We try to make sure that you never see the scare coming. The mine portion of the haunt which was the maze of black plastic was wire forms covered in monster mud, but being outdoors and exposed the very wet year we had it did not make it; and try as we might to redo it for this year we could not catch a break from the rain, however as we discovered the black plastic created folds that the actors hid in that worked out great!


----------

